# Random Numbers - C++



## KeilanS (May 16, 2008)

I would like to write a program that uses 2 random numbers, which change everytime the program loops.

How do I define an integer as a random number?


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, theres a tutorial on random numbers here:

http://www.daniweb.com/forums/thread1769.html

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

